# HMIs mit .NET 2.0 für Beckhoff TwinCAT



## ajbauer (28 November 2006)

SpeedyHMI 
Open Source Projekt das die Verbindung zwischen einer TwinCAT Soft-SPS und Visual Basic Entwicklungsumgebung herstellt um auf einfache und schnelle Weise Bedienoberflächen oder ein HMI dafür erstellen zu können. Frei auch für kommerzielle Anwendungen unter der zlib-Lizenz.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedyhmi/
A.J.Bauer


----------

